# He's not perfect but...



## Dusteeh (May 1, 2012)

I thought i'd show off my little guy. TTNK's Obi Wan Kenobi. He just turned 9 months on the 28th and im quite happy with his progress. But I really cant stand his front feet. He's a little easty westy. I really wish they were better, but other than that I love the little guy. I'd like to know what everyone else thinks.









































































I love my little model <3


















































And his ped: TTNK's Obi Wan Kenobi

Thanks for looking! And sorry for the lack of stacked/standing pics. He isnt very cooperative when it comes to standing .-. and sorry for the picture spam


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

haha , nice looking fellow


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

He is adorable and I love his name!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Very cute, happy boy.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

never be sorry for posting too many pictures!!!! i for one love taking pics of my photogenic boy as well. but hes like urs in the fact that he would rather lay down than stand there are stack  lol


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

What a mush! He looks like a great cuddle buddy!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Cute little squishy faced boy.


----------



## Dusteeh (May 1, 2012)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Ripper (Jul 29, 2012)

Real cute 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

those pictures are great! Love the photo shoot  I love his name too.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I LOVE his face, , Im such a sucker for a cute face. his feet don't look too bad I have seen way worse. Cute happy boy you have


----------



## SiN (Jul 29, 2012)

he's awesome dude! looks like a big boy! love his big ol' smile!


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

He is such a cutie!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Ayleward said:


> Awesome, but more than that, I know that photography was perfect enough. For the time
> now, I'm only interested to know about the cross breed resulted from the intercourse of
> this breed and pomeranian. Is it possible and which breed will be a result?


best to make your own thread vs high jacking this one. And is this question due to this breeding already happening or one you are maybe planning to try? The result breed would be called a mutt , something the shelters today are FULL of. If this has happened already I would go to the vet and spay abort. If the mom is the pom this can cause ALOT of issues , pups can become to large for her and c section may be needed or risk of her dying during birth. Not a good combo at all.


----------



## Dusteeh (May 1, 2012)

Thanks everyone 
Ayleward, I would never ever think about breeding a bully to a Pomeranian. If you did I would take angelbaby's advice and get a spay abort. If the female was the Pomeranian that could cause some MAJOR complications. 
but maybe you should start your own thread about that?


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Very nice pup! I love his name. Does he have a nickname or do always say his whole thing?


----------



## Dusteeh (May 1, 2012)

PerfectPit, I just call him Obi. Sometimes Obikinz, Sometimes O. He responds mostly to Obikinz. And thanks


----------

